# Please help me, new xd40 jamming alot.



## blackie (Oct 15, 2007)

Hello everyone, Im fairly new to the gun scene. I just purchased a brand new xd40 sub compact. I did research for weeks and finally decided on this gun mainly because of its size and reliability and nothing but good feedback from buyers. I used winchester brand 40 bullets and the first 10 went smooth then on my second mag the gun jammed once and then the third mag it jammed twice!!! it seemed every other mad of round the damn thing would jam once or twice???? WTF could be wrong with it, my berretta px4 storm never did this using the same ammo. Please tell me this is normal and it just needs to be broken in more or cleaned or something


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Sounds to me that cause could be you're limp wristing. You really need to make sure you've got a firm grip and your wrist is tight. 

The XD wants you to love it and hold it tight. I know mine does. :mrgreen:


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

What Todd said plus:

Yes you should clean it thoroughly including the magazines. Break the mags down and run a rag thru them just in case there is some debri present. 

Many people never clean their mag's and may find at the moment of truth they should have. IMHO

I had an XD40 Tactical that processed in excess of 4000 rounds without a jam. They are very good pistols.

:smt1099


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

Todd said:


> Sounds to me that cause could be you're limp wristing. You really need to make sure you've got a firm grip and your wrist is tight.
> 
> The XD wants you to love it and hold it tight. I know mine does. :mrgreen:


Give it a death grip and really concentrate on your grip for a couple of mags. If you still have the problem disasemble and clean weapon and mags and repeat. If you have a problem after that let someone else shoot it and see how they do, if same results call SA. They have a good customer service department and they will get you on the right path.
Good luck.:smt023


----------



## blackie (Oct 15, 2007)

Ok i just found out that i might have been shooting the gun wrong, Like you mentoned.... i like to shoot with my elbows not- locked with a relaxed grip and the dealer told me that will make a gun jam easily???? is this true? and if it is true then why hasnt this happened with any other handguns that ive shot??? after cleaning the gun and taking it back to the dealer they test fired it a few times and found nothing wrong with it. they told me that maybe its just one of the mags and go shoot again and pay attention to which magazine is loaded when the the slide lock occurs. i will try that i guess, what do you guys think?


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

blackie said:


> Ok i just found out that i might have been shooting the gun wrong, Like you mentoned.... i like to shoot with my elbows not- locked with a relaxed grip and the dealer told me that will make a gun jam easily???? is this true?


On the XD, yes.


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*limp*

blackie: Sir; I'm guessing, your definition and limp wristing definition aren't the same. The concept, elbows bent while in the firing mode. OK. What it is supposed to be.
Limp wrist phenomenon: "relative to hand wrist relaxation."
XD's, Glocks, and other of this generation "suffer" from said malady.
Why? units are lightweight, recoil manageable; thereby; NOT constrictive; to hanging onto a weighted chunk.
Easy to fix;
Hold unit firmly in hand or hands {not a death grip}
Bent elbows or otherwise is ok. [responsible shooting stance preferred]
Firing with firm grip should alleviate most of what; I perceive to be jams. 
follow up after next shoot.

Thanks


----------



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

your posts are always a trip neophyte.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I was trying different grips today w/ my XD 45 Service, trying to shoot tigher groups at 10yds.

With a very soft relaxed grip, letting the gun "rotate" in my hand like a revolver or compound bow... on rare occassion (twice in about 100 rds) it will eject, but stay open w/ a round still in the magazine. Jamming the slide release with my thumb solved the problem quickly, but it still hung.

But with a high and hard grip... No failures.

Grip it high, grip it tight, push it away hard at the target with the web of the trigger hand, and pull back hard with bottom fingers of the off hand... (Watch a few Todd Jarret videos) The gun shoots ragged holes, and snaps right back to the bullseye instantly for quick follow-ups... No hangs, no failures. 10 rounds in about 5-6 seconds, all kill-zone at 20 ft.

XDs, Glocks, etc... are not "Light touch" target pistols, like my Dad's old 22LR bullseye guns... They are fighting pistols, with the ability to shoot like a target pistol.

Drive a Ferrari around at 2000-3000 RPMs for a month, and it'll balk like donkey. Wind it out to 6000-8000 RPMs on a regular basis... it'll run like a thoroughbred...

Shoot it like your life depends on it... You won't be soft-handing an XD or Glock when your life is on the line...

My experience. My two cents.

Jeff


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

limp wristing can be fixed by masturbating five times a day. Start off slow than go to rapid fire mode. Make sure you Johnson is pointed down range and wear safety glass just in case. This worked for me. Have no idea how to help a women with this problem but if you have a problem with you trigger finger, I have the cure.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

spacedoggy said:


> limp wristing can be fixed by masturbating five times a day. Start off slow than go to rapid fire mode. Make sure you Johnson is pointed down range and wear safety glass just in case. This worked for me. Have no idea how to help a women with this problem but if you have a problem with you trigger finger, I have the cure.


Damn!

:watching::watching::watching:


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 1, 2007)

Went to the range this weekend with the wife and this "jam" you're talking about happened to me with my Glock 23. This is probably only the second time in the 8 years I've owned this gun that the slide locked open with two rounds left in the magazine. It happened towards the end of the day when I was getting tired and lazy and not using proper form. So, I think JeffWard is right on target with his response.


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*Trip*

stormbringerr: Sir; thank you very much:smt083


----------

